# Fresh Find: 1976 Yamaha Moto Bike



## sworley (May 16, 2021)

Yesterday I reached out to the local seller and picked this up. Amazingly it was just a few blocks away.

It's a nice but gently used bike and highly original. The female owner (since new) treated it very well and has since let her children and grandchildren use it when they'd come to visit. 

There is some play in the rear swingarm, rear hub and the crank is bent but those can be fixed easily enough. I'll source some black "box" bars from period to correct the Wald apehangers. 

A brief ride around the block was a lot of fun, wild machine!


----------



## Lonestar (May 16, 2021)

sworley said:


> Yesterday I reached out to the local seller and picked this up. Amazingly it was just a few blocks away.
> 
> It's a nice but gently used bike and highly original. The female owner (since new) treated it very well and has since let her children and grandchildren use it when they'd come to visit.
> 
> ...



What a score, I love these & this one is in superb condish!


----------



## sworley (May 16, 2021)

Thanks! Yeah, pretty stoked - it’s a neat machine!


----------



## birdzgarage (May 16, 2021)

That is the best one out of the three or four years those were made.the previous years had a euro bottom bracket and those crappy cottered 3 piece cranks.very problematic under any kind of hard riding.one piece crank and american bottom bracket was last year of the bike.


----------



## sworley (May 16, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> That is the best one out of the three or four years those were made.the previous years had a euro bottom bracket and those crappy cottered 3 piece cranks.very problematic under any kind of hard riding.one piece crank and american bottom bracket was last year of the bike.



Thanks man! You bet, the 76 “model C” is the one to get!


----------



## sworley (May 17, 2021)

A few more pictures. I will pull the crank to see any markings to try to source a straight, correct one. 

Does anyone know about the lower swingarm bushings/hardware in these? Looks like just a series of washers (mine are all there but loose). https://www.ebay.com/itm/254981954044?campid=5335809022

Any tips on servicing that would be appreciated, this rear end wiggles a mile in each direction and I'd like to get that shored up before riding it anymore.


----------

